# US FBI Background Check Question



## tarlyn (Sep 10, 2011)

Does this need to be an APOSTILLE or AUTHENTICATED copy?

Only thing I have seen is that it be an original copy...

Reason I ask is I hate to have to wait the 8 weeks the FBI is reporting to get back the report and the high rate of rejecting the prints.

They have FBI approved Channelers that for an extra fee do your prints and get your report back in a matter of days.

The one I would be able to use in Utah is FieldPrint who delivers your results online where you print it yourself.

No idea if this would be acceptable to Immigration or not.

Anyone dealt with this before and have any input?


----------



## xxxxxxxsera (Aug 13, 2011)

tarlyn said:


> Does this need to be an APOSTILLE or AUTHENTICATED copy?
> 
> Only thing I have seen is that it be an original copy...
> 
> ...


Hey there. My husband needed a US FBI check and we got his prints taken at a local police station here in Australia to make sure they were accurate.

It probably helped that the FBI also had his prints electronically due to being a US Marine veteran, so I guess he was easy to track?

I'd think that as long as you have the FBI check, it wouldn't matter if you use an agency to obtain it or not.

It took us about a month to get it back, that includes sending it from Oz to the US, then to the FBI, then back to a US address then back to Oz. We did call them after a couple of weeks and they had an issue with our credit card, but took payment over the phone and got it processed.

Not sure if I've helped but good luck!!


----------



## tarlyn (Sep 10, 2011)

sera said:


> Hey there. My husband needed a US FBI check and we got his prints taken at a local police station here in Australia to make sure they were accurate.
> 
> It probably helped that the FBI also had his prints electronically due to being a US Marine veteran, so I guess he was easy to track?
> 
> ...


Thats kinda what I am thinking as well.....there is another company that sends it to you in the mail instead of letting you print off a pdf of it so I think I will go that direction....still supposed to get it in 7-10 days through that method and at least then I can correctly claim that this is what the FBI sent me.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## xxxxxxxsera (Aug 13, 2011)

tarlyn said:


> Thats kinda what I am thinking as well.....there is another company that sends it to you in the mail instead of letting you print off a pdf of it so I think I will go that direction....still supposed to get it in 7-10 days through that method and at least then I can correctly claim that this is what the FBI sent me.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


You're very welcome. I'd do it if it speeds up the FBI processing times, they're ridiculous! Good luck!


----------



## tarlyn (Sep 10, 2011)

sera said:


> You're very welcome. I'd do it if it speeds up the FBI processing times, they're ridiculous! Good luck!


Yup gonna use one that I mail 2 copies of my prints to and they expedite the process and I am supposed to receive the check in 7-10 days in the mail. Hopefully they accept the prints. Apparently ink printing is now only used for background checks....everything else now uses the water printing on a scanner which approves or denies the print immediately so it can be retaken if needed.

No idea why the FBI wont accept the new finger printing method as it seems like a much better system.


----------



## kiyawkiyaw (Sep 21, 2011)

tarlyn said:


> Yup gonna use one that I mail 2 copies of my prints to and they expedite the process and I am supposed to receive the check in 7-10 days in the mail. Hopefully they accept the prints. Apparently ink printing is now only used for background checks....everything else now uses the water printing on a scanner which approves or denies the print immediately so it can be retaken if needed.
> 
> No idea why the FBI wont accept the new finger printing method as it seems like a much better system.


Hi Tarlyn,

I am also planning to use an fib approved channeler.what agency did you use and was the result accepted by the CO?

thanks


----------



## tarlyn (Sep 10, 2011)

kiyawkiyaw said:


> Hi Tarlyn,
> 
> I am also planning to use an fib approved channeler.what agency did you use and was the result accepted by the CO?
> 
> thanks


I ended up using National Credit Reporting - Professional Screening Solutions

Supposed to take 7-10 days....its been around 5 days since I mailed my stuff to them. I am not doing my visa application for another month or so so no idea if it will be accepted but I dont see any reason why it wouldnt be.


----------



## Daniel15 (Apr 14, 2010)

> the high rate of rejecting the prints.


My girlfriend got her fingerprints done while we were together in Australia, free at a police station in Melbourne. Some of the prints were smudged a bit but the FBI still accepted them. It ended up only taking around a month (form was sent from Australia around start- to mid-April and the result was received around the middle of May). Since we were going to go to the USA for a holiday in June, we got the result sent to her mum's house in the US. Getting the results sent to Australia probably would have taken another week.


----------



## anukfdo (Aug 31, 2011)

I did the FBI finger print application at my local police station in NJ. I mailed the form and i got the reply in about 1 month. I have done it twice so far for 2 people. Have a detective take your prints since they are trained at it. No need to spend extra. For state police reports you can do digital prints. I did digital finger printing for NJ state police reports.


----------



## anukfdo (Aug 31, 2011)

Forgot to mention that I submitted the original receipt fro the FBI to my CO.


----------



## topaz420 (Apr 29, 2011)

The immi.gov.au site says explicitly:
"Note: While FBI checks can be obtained through private companies, only FBI checks directly issued 
by the FBI are accepted by DIAC. "

Has anyone successfully used a channeler?
I don't want to risk it


----------



## tarlyn (Sep 10, 2011)

This was apparently a recent change....July of this year I believe and I never saw that note at the time. Even sent an email in September to the consulate in Washington DC to ask about if the form a channeller sent me would be acceptable and they said it would be.

I sent in my application with the check from a channeller a few weeks ago and havent heard that I will need one direct from the FBI yet but am worried that it may happen.

Found it very odd that they would say on one of their many websites but not on any of the forms to get it straight from the FBI but when I email them they say its ok.

If you havent sent it in yet I would go direct to the FBI to be safe.


----------



## tarlyn (Sep 10, 2011)

Here is the email I got on Sept 13th...I was asking about the whole notarized apostille thing:
_
Thank you for your interest in Australia.

With regards to your enquiry about submitting the FBI background checks for your Partner Visa application, whichever method you choose to obain your background check, you should submit the original document as provided to you by either the FBI directly or the approved Channeler you choose to use. As such, you will not need to have these documents notarized or have an apostille placed on them.

Please note that although it may take time for you to obtain the results from your background check, there is no requirement for you to have these results submitted at the time you submit your application. Our Department must receive these results, however, before a decision can be made on your application. _


----------



## topaz420 (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks for your response Tarlyn

Do you think it would be okay to do both just in case? I already have a direct FBI request in, but that could take 8 weeks -- maybe I could do a channeler first (which only takes a couple of weeks), send that one, and if it's not enough for them, then send the direct FBI one when it arrives?


----------



## tarlyn (Sep 10, 2011)

topaz420 said:


> Thanks for your response Tarlyn
> 
> Do you think it would be okay to do both just in case? I already have a direct FBI request in, but that could take 8 weeks -- maybe I could do a channeler first (which only takes a couple of weeks), send that one, and if it's not enough for them, then send the direct FBI one when it arrives?


It wouldnt hurt minus the extra cash to pay for the channeller one and extra set of fingerprints.....I may end up having to do the FBI one but decided to wait to see if they asked for it.


----------



## topaz420 (Apr 29, 2011)

Right on time!

9 weeks. Ugh.


----------



## tarlyn (Sep 10, 2011)

topaz420 said:


> Right on time!
> 
> 9 weeks. Ugh.


Grats lets hope I wont need to ask for one......they have never come back as of yet to ask for it so hopeful that they just take the channeler one that I originally sent in.


----------



## rswanny (Dec 9, 2011)

I contacted the Washington DC office of the DIAC and they informed me that they no longer accept background checks from anyone other than the FBI, they said that they are "not thorough enough" just a heads up!


----------



## tarlyn (Sep 10, 2011)

rswanny said:


> I contacted the Washington DC office of the DIAC and they informed me that they no longer accept background checks from anyone other than the FBI, they said that they are "not thorough enough" just a heads up!


Yup I know thats their official stance as of now but I never saw their notice on their website before applying and even emailed the consulate in DC prior to using the channeler to ask a few questions to make sure it would work and they said it would be fine....they have had my application for almost 4 months now and have not been asked for anything other then my medicals which I submitted a few weeks later.

They certainly could all of a sudden decide to ask me for it but just hoping they dont.


----------



## rswanny (Dec 9, 2011)

tarlyn said:


> Yup I know thats their official stance as of now but I never saw their notice on their website before applying and even emailed the consulate in DC prior to using the channeler to ask a few questions to make sure it would work and they said it would be fine....they have had my application for almost 4 months now and have not been asked for anything other then my medicals which I submitted a few weeks later.
> 
> They certainly could all of a sudden decide to ask me for it but just hoping they dont.


I do too  Good luck and let us know how you go! They have had my application for 3 months now and I got a little stoked when I finally heard from my CO requesting everything (that they already had) but still haven't heard anything since!


----------



## tarlyn (Sep 10, 2011)

Well I got good news and bad news.

Bad news was that about a week ago my CO asked for me to get a new background check direct from the FBI as they no longer accept ones from other offices ie from channelers.

I replied letting them know I would start the process of doing that but that I did ask the consulate in September if one from a channeler would be ok and that they responded that it would be acceptable....also forwarded him the email about it.

Never expected them to actually care of do anything so I got a few sets of fingerprints together and mailed the application to the FBI yesterday.

Good News - Today I got an email from my CO and I am now officially approved.....sent a bunch of PDF's with all the info in them. So I guess they accepted the fact that they gave me the wrong info and went ahead and approved it with the channeler copy. Very unexpected but very happy about it!

So for anyone sending in applications I would definetaly make sure you get the background checks straight from the FBI.

Also entire application process only took 3-1/2 months. Sent mid November and approved March 1st.


----------



## topaz420 (Apr 29, 2011)

WOW! They actually listened! Congratulations! I filed in mid-December so here's hoping I'm almost at the front of the queue.

Although now we're hoping to move to America. *facepalm*


----------



## tarlyn (Sep 10, 2011)

topaz420 said:


> WOW! They actually listened! Congratulations! I filed in mid-December so here's hoping I'm almost at the front of the queue.
> 
> Although now we're hoping to move to America. *facepalm*


Would highly recommend Aussie over the US


----------



## topaz420 (Apr 29, 2011)

tarlyn said:


> Would highly recommend Aussie over the US


We're just not very high income earners and we want a chance at actually owning a home in our lifetime so we'll probably get a house in Vegas (which we've lived in before and enjoy) until we can save enough to go to Vermont (which is beautiful) 

Although I still wouldnt mind a visa so I can go to Aus to wait with her for her visa


----------



## Vyktoria (Aug 18, 2011)

tarlyn said:


> I ended up using National Credit Reporting - Professional Screening Solutions
> 
> Supposed to take 7-10 days....its been around 5 days since I mailed my stuff to them. I am not doing my visa application for another month or so so no idea if it will be accepted but I dont see any reason why it wouldnt be.


I'm pretty sure the FBI doesn't do anything that fast. From what they told me all clearances take about a month from the time it's put into the system and that, itself, takes a month. They told me to wait to months from the date it was delivered to them.


----------



## Vyktoria (Aug 18, 2011)

tarlyn said:


> Well I got good news and bad news.
> 
> Bad news was that about a week ago my CO asked for me to get a new background check direct from the FBI as they no longer accept ones from other offices ie from channelers.
> 
> ...


I'm so happy for you! I'm in the same boat as I'm an American waiting for my sub100 to be (hopefully!) granted. Mind if I ask who your CO is? Know they go by first initial and last name so if you'd like, you can message it to me. Anything I can do to help me figure out where I am in line lol. I literally got butterflies I am so happy for you lol.


----------



## tarlyn (Sep 10, 2011)

Vyktoria said:


> I'm pretty sure the FBI doesn't do anything that fast. From what they told me all clearances take about a month from the time it's put into the system and that, itself, takes a month. They told me to wait to months from the date it was delivered to them.


I did receive it in the time frame they gave...about a week and a half but they use alternate offices of the FBI to get them done as mine was done in San Jose.

When you send it to the FBI directly it goes to West Virginia and takes 8+ weeks.


----------



## Vyktoria (Aug 18, 2011)

tarlyn said:


> I did receive it in the time frame they gave...about a week and a half but they use alternate offices of the FBI to get them done as mine was done in San Jose.
> 
> When you send it to the FBI directly it goes to West Virginia and takes 8+ weeks.


I'm in the East Bay and I had no idea we could use alternate offices. I have mine already but I should have done more research.


----------



## tarlyn (Sep 10, 2011)

Vyktoria said:


> I'm in the East Bay and I had no idea we could use alternate offices. I have mine already but I should have done more research.


Well its not really an option as Australian Immigration no longer accepts them unless they are straight from the FBI in WV. I just got lucky that they told me in an email that it was ok and accepted it.


----------



## newbie2012 (Mar 25, 2012)

any one here with any info on the timelines for the US FBI Background check?
They received my application not too long ago..
Thanks


----------



## topaz420 (Apr 29, 2011)

newbie2012 said:


> any one here with any info on the timelines for the US FBI Background check?
> They received my application not too long ago..
> Thanks


About 8 weeks


----------



## newbie2012 (Mar 25, 2012)

topaz420 said:


> About 8 weeks


Is that with post travel time?
I've given a US address to make things faster


----------



## tarlyn (Sep 10, 2011)

I hear 8 weeks.....I sent mine in about 4 week ago and they charged my credit card just a few days ago.

Luckily they approved me without it a day after I sent the application away.


----------



## topaz420 (Apr 29, 2011)

newbie2012 said:


> Is that with post travel time?
> I've given a US address to make things faster


I overnighted it from my US address, they overnighted it back to my US address 9 weeks later


----------



## newbie2012 (Mar 25, 2012)

tarlyn said:


> I hear 8 weeks.....I sent mine in about 4 week ago and they charged my credit card just a few days ago.
> 
> Luckily they approved me without it a day after I sent the application away.


You mean they approved the visa without it? 
I was only in the US for 13 months and am forced to get it...
I hope they bypass it since I'm also providing them with a UK Police Clearance(was there for 4 years)


----------



## topaz420 (Apr 29, 2011)

newbie2012 said:


> You mean they approved the visa without it?
> I was only in the US for 13 months and am forced to get it...
> I hope they bypass it since I'm also providing them with a UK Police Clearance(was there for 4 years)


I believe she was a special case because she had written documentation that they had okayed a channeler (quick) background report, before the policy changed to only accept the official FBI one


----------



## newbie2012 (Mar 25, 2012)

topaz420 said:


> I overnighted it from my US address, they overnighted it back to my US address 9 weeks later


overnighted? is that a postal term
I sent mine to a friends house...They will scan it and send it to me by email when they get it ...makes things faster


----------



## tarlyn (Sep 10, 2011)

newbie2012 said:


> You mean they approved the visa without it?
> I was only in the US for 13 months and am forced to get it...
> I hope they bypass it since I'm also providing them with a UK Police Clearance(was there for 4 years)


You would have to read earlier in the thread as its explained there but the quick version is that they originally told me over email that it would be ok to use a "channeler" to expedite the process. Their policy is to only allow the one direct from the FBI so my CO told me I had to get the official FBI one.

As a hail mary I forwarded him the email I got from the consulate telling me it would be ok thinking it wouldnt really matter and sent in my application to the FBI.

The next day he accepted the email saying it was ok and approved me.


----------



## newbie2012 (Mar 25, 2012)

tarlyn said:


> You would have to read earlier in the thread as its explained there but the quick version is that I originally told me over email that it would be ok to use a "channeler" to expedite the process. Their policy is to only allow the one direct from the FBI so my CO told me I had to get the official FBI one.
> 
> As a hail mary I forwarded him the email I got from the consulate telling me it would be ok thinking it wouldnt really matter and sent in my application to the FBI.
> 
> The next day he accepted the email saying it was ok and approved me.


sorry i made you type the whole bit again..I had read the post before ...but didnt associate it with your Username...cheers hoping they send it to me asap...thats the only thing I have left to submit besides the medical..


----------



## tarlyn (Sep 10, 2011)

No worries.....its not a lot of fun waiting around for things to be approved.

Course now that I'm approved there is an endless amount of things to do to get ready to go


----------



## newbie2012 (Mar 25, 2012)

topaz420 said:


> I overnighted it from my US address, they overnighted it back to my US address 9 weeks later


I just got what you said....
was that quite recently ..or some time ago? because the processing seems to be faster now .from what i am reading


----------



## newbie2012 (Mar 25, 2012)

tarlyn said:


> No worries.....its not a lot of fun waiting around for things to be approved.
> 
> Course now that I'm approved there is an endless amount of things to do to get ready to go


The wait is not pleasant especially...when it takes only a fraction of the time to actually process it....good luck with your move...


----------



## topaz420 (Apr 29, 2011)

newbie2012 said:


> I just got what you said....
> was that quite recently ..or some time ago? because the processing seems to be faster now .from what i am reading


Sent it out about Dec 15, 2011, got it back late february 2012


----------



## Vyktoria (Aug 18, 2011)

newbie2012 said:


> any one here with any info on the timelines for the US FBI Background check?
> They received my application not too long ago..
> Thanks


Per the FBI, it takes about 1 month from the date they have it as "received" to get back.


----------



## Vyktoria (Aug 18, 2011)

tarlyn said:


> Well its not really an option as Australian Immigration no longer accepts them unless they are straight from the FBI in WV. I just got lucky that they told me in an email that it was ok and accepted it.


I already had my FBI check back at the time I replied but it's always frustrating when you read something that could have saved time lol.


----------



## dhillon (Jun 5, 2011)

*My apologies but what is the conclusion?*

Hi All,

My apologies for asking the same question again. I have gone through the thread and I could not conclude if there was an other alternative to get the FBI records besides requesting directly to the FBI.

I will highly appreciate if some of the active members of this thread can post a reply to my query.


----------



## tarlyn (Sep 10, 2011)

No alternatives nope.


----------



## topaz420 (Apr 29, 2011)

dhillon said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My apologies for asking the same question again. I have gone through the thread and I could not conclude if there was an other alternative to get the FBI records besides requesting directly to the FBI.
> 
> I will highly appreciate if some of the active members of this thread can post a reply to my query.


They are no longer accepting channelers so you are correct, going to FBI for official report (about 7-8 weeks) is currently the only way


----------



## cooldude_abe (Jul 22, 2010)

Dear All,

This thread answers a lot of my questions particularly whether I should use a channeller or not. But I do have one more question to clarify this statement in Character Requirements in a pdf on DIAC's website. 

It goes "Note: The term ‘residents’ under each country listing refers to applicants who are currently living in that particular country, whether they are citizens or non-citizens. ‘Form 80’ referred to in this document is the ‘Personal Particulars for Character Assessment’ form and is available from the department or the website: www.immi.gov.au"

I am not a US citizen but used to live in US for years. I have no longer been there for the last 3 years. Please help me clarify/confirm that I am not considered "Resident" and don't need a US Local Police check.

Thanks in advance.

CD


----------



## cooldude_abe (Jul 22, 2010)

topaz420 said:


> They are no longer accepting channelers so you are correct, going to FBI for official report (about 7-8 weeks) is currently the only way


Dear All,

This thread answers a lot of my questions particularly whether I should use a channeller or not. But I do have one more question to clarify this statement in Character Requirements in a pdf on DIAC's website.

It goes "Note: The term 'residents' under each country listing refers to applicants who are currently living in that particular country, whether they are citizens or non-citizens. 'Form 80' referred to in this document is the 'Personal Particulars for Character Assessment' form and is available from the department or the website: www.immi.gov.au"

I am not a US citizen but used to live in US for years. I have no longer been there for the last 3 years. Please help me clarify/confirm that I am not considered "Resident" and that don't need a US Local Police check.

Thanks in advance.

CD


----------



## whatnext (Aug 3, 2011)

Immigration website says you may be asked to provide police clearances from any country that you have lived in for 12 months or more in the last 10 years. 

You can wait to see if they request it from you but more than likely they will so I'd get a head start on it because other posts on here say FBI check takes approx 8 weeks. Other people have also said thy required an FBI check and a separate police check from the state they lived in if it was over 12 months in one state.


----------



## tarlyn (Sep 10, 2011)

without looking it up again my memory of the requirements was any country you lived in during the last 10 years so if you lived there 3 years ago I would think you would need one.

Someone please correct me if I'm wrong as I'm just going off memory.


----------



## cooldude_abe (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks Whatnext and tarlyn. I will be better off getting the local one as well.


----------



## audsrulz (Mar 28, 2012)

I went to a Mailboxes Etc location where they do Live Scan fingerprinting, did the digital ink prints for the DOJ of my state (CA) and submitted the card with my prints to the FBI, which took about a month to process and get back to me. However, this was back in 2008....


----------



## atfuturist (Apr 6, 2012)

There is a local channeler I found from the FBI website. It states I can apply for my fingerprint scans in person for $50. They will send me a link of FBI records to print within 30 hours. "accuratebiometrics" is the website. 

Will this suffice for partner visa FBI check?


----------



## topaz420 (Apr 29, 2011)

atfuturist said:


> There is a local channeler I found from the FBI website. It states I can apply for my fingerprint scans in person for $50. They will send me a link of FBI records to print within 30 hours. "accuratebiometrics" is the website.
> 
> Will this suffice for partner visa FBI check?


Sorry channelers won't work anymore


----------



## atfuturist (Apr 6, 2012)

Huge thanks Topaz


----------



## cooldude_abe (Jul 22, 2010)

Vyktoria said:


> Per the FBI, it takes about 1 month from the date they have it as "received" to get back.


Hi,

When and how do I get this 'received' message from FBI? My prints are scheduled to be delievered today in WV.

Thanks,

CD


----------



## topaz420 (Apr 29, 2011)

cooldude_abe said:


> Hi,
> 
> When and how do I get this 'received' message from FBI? My prints are scheduled to be delievered today in WV.
> 
> ...


I believe the "received" date is when your payment is processed, because it took about a month after they charged my CC


----------



## cooldude_abe (Jul 22, 2010)

topaz420 said:


> I believe the "received" date is when your payment is processed, because it took about a month after they charged my CC


Thanks Topaz,

So there is no such thing as you can check online to track your application on FBI then. The only proof that I have applied for FBI check and can be provided to CO is the transaction in my credit card bill along with the proof of mail delivery of application.

Thanks.


----------



## topaz420 (Apr 29, 2011)

cooldude_abe said:


> Thanks Topaz,
> 
> So there is no such thing as you can check online to track your application on FBI then. The only proof that I have applied for FBI check and can be provided to CO is the transaction in my credit card bill along with the proof of mail delivery of application.
> 
> Thanks.


i was worried because i had no way of knowing if they were working on it - all i had was my USPS signed proof of delivery - but a good month went by without a word from them before they charged my card


----------



## cooldude_abe (Jul 22, 2010)

topaz420 said:


> i was worried because i had no way of knowing if they were working on it - all i had was my USPS signed proof of delivery - but a good month went by without a word from them before they charged my card


Hi Topaz,

Just curious, was your CO ok with the USPS delivery proof that you had applied for the FBI check? I need to provide an evidence that I applied for the check by the end of this month.

Thanks


----------



## topaz420 (Apr 29, 2011)

cooldude_abe said:


> Hi Topaz,
> 
> Just curious, was your CO ok with the USPS delivery proof that you had applied for the FBI check? I need to provide an evidence that I applied for the check by the end of this month.
> 
> Thanks


Sorry but i started the FBI process like 2 weeks before filing my application so by the time i was contacted by the CO he already had the FBI results in his possession

good luck!


----------



## Vyktoria (Aug 18, 2011)

cooldude_abe said:


> Hi,
> 
> When and how do I get this 'received' message from FBI? My prints are scheduled to be delievered today in WV.
> 
> ...


There is no notification. It takes about a month for them to get it into the system so they told me to just call around a month after I sent it and once they show it as received then expect it around one month later.


----------



## tarlyn (Sep 10, 2011)

Mine took 7 weeks.....just got it a few days ago.


----------



## Vyktoria (Aug 18, 2011)

tarlyn said:


> Mine took 7 weeks.....just got it a few days ago.


Since you've already been approved, might as well file it away lol. Any luck on setting a move date? Ours is end of May. Air NZ is pretty cheap and they're a great airline.


----------



## tarlyn (Sep 10, 2011)

Yup we are leaving July 22nd...wanted to wait for the kids to get out of school in early June and then was able to find a killer rater for Air New Zealand....under $800/ticket on certain days.

Was available a week or two before I got approved and then once I did I jumped on it right away and bought tickets.....about a week later it was gone so it was good timing....cheapest thing right now is over $1200/ticket when I looked earlier today.


----------



## Vyktoria (Aug 18, 2011)

tarlyn said:


> Yup we are leaving July 22nd...wanted to wait for the kids to get out of school in early June and then was able to find a killer rater for Air New Zealand....under $800/ticket on certain days.
> 
> Was available a week or two before I got approved and then once I did I jumped on it right away and bought tickets.....about a week later it was gone so it was good timing....cheapest thing right now is over $1200/ticket when I looked earlier today.


We got the same rate! And awesome that you got your tickets too! It makes it feel so much more real for me.


----------



## rahuls.usts (Nov 1, 2012)

*Fbi check*

Hi,

I have applied for GSM 175 Visa for Australia.Since we are currently based in USA..CO requested for FBI Check which me and wife has already got it.

I just wanted to know that we need to send the original FBI Letter to CO by post as when i scan it it show unauthorized copy on the backgroud.

Has anyone got the same issue.

Anyone helping will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Rahul


----------



## tarlyn (Sep 10, 2011)

From memory yes you have to send the original copy....I kept a scanned copy for my own records.


----------



## rahuls.usts (Nov 1, 2012)

tarlyn said:


> From memory yes you have to send the original copy....I kept a scanned copy for my own records.


Thanks for your help.

We have applied through Migration Agent...so do i need to post the letter to him or the CO?

Thanks
Rahul


----------



## tarlyn (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh no idea we did everything ourselves....call your agent and ask....you would think with paying a migration agent you wouldn't need to ask for help on a forum 

Certainly glad to help out but that should be why you pay that money


----------



## rahuls.usts (Nov 1, 2012)

I will do that..

Thanks for your help.

Reallly appreciate that.

Thanks
Rahul


----------



## rahuls.usts (Nov 1, 2012)

*Medical Finalization*

Hi,

Do anyone has idea that how much time it take for the Medicals to be finalized..it has been more than one month our(me and my wife) medicals being referred?

Thanks
Rahul


----------



## cooldude_abe (Jul 22, 2010)

Rahul,

If everything goes well after DIAC receives your results, it should only take a couple of days for them to update on your application which you can check online. If further tests are to be done, you will be advised.



rahuls.usts said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do anyone has idea that how much time it take for the Medicals to be finalized..it has been more than one month our(me and my wife) medicals being referred?
> 
> ...


----------



## rahuls.usts (Nov 1, 2012)

*Medicals..*

Thanks for your response..but my concern is that our Medicals were referred on last week of Sept,2012 and it has been more than one month..online status show"Medicals being referred"...don't know how much time it will take,,..


----------



## St123 (Jun 8, 2013)

*FBI Criminal check record*

Hi Guys,

I have applied for FBI Back ground check and been informed that the result was already mailed by NORMAL POST between 24th - 27th May, 2013. I stay in Dubai and i have given only the physical address and not mentioning the PO Box no. Can any one suggest how many days it would take to receive the mail.

Thanks


----------



## rahuls.usts (Nov 1, 2012)

*FBI Background Check*

Hi St.,

It took 6 weeks to get the FBI Background check(we are based in USA) and since you are based in Dubai..it might take more time.You can call them and get the status as i did couple of times.

304-625-5590


----------



## jmcd16 (Aug 5, 2012)

rahuls.usts said:


> Thanks for your response..but my concern is that our Medicals were referred on last week of Sept,2012 and it has been more than one month..online status show"Medicals being referred"...don't know how much time it will take,,..


I've heard referred medicals add at least 4 months.


----------



## GeorgeJ (Aug 12, 2013)

What comes Back on a FBI Check and how many years does it go back ?


----------



## GeorgeJ (Aug 12, 2013)

Just wondering if it has a 10 year cutoff point or does it go back you're whole life ?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I can't tell you what exactly comes back on it, but it's in your best interest to declare it no matter how long ago it was. Generally if you were not sentenced to 12 months or more in the last ten years you'll be fine, but if you don't declare something, omitting it can cause an issue. They're not looking for things like simple speeding tickets, though.


----------



## GeorgeJ (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks For that Collegegirl


----------

